# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  رحلتي الى بحـــر رحيــمه .

## آهات حنونه

*مدخـــل./*
البحر اساطير العشق
كاسطورة عشقي لم يسمع البحر 
فنجوم الليل بعشقي قد تحاكت
وحملت معاني عشقي الانهار والزهر 
تفرقت الغيوم لانوار عشقي 
وغنت سمفونية عشقي الاشجار والطير
وقطرات المطر تشهد بما قلت 
وحبات اللؤلؤ تشهد بما قال المطر 
واحياء البحر شاهدة على حبي
وذرات الرمل والاغصان والحجر
وددت لو احكي قصة حبي لكن؟
قصة حبي لايفهمها البشر 
حكيتها للبحر وافرغت له 
فوجدت حبي لايفهمه حتى البحر 



 

أحب البحر بشكل جنوني 
*أقذف فيه كل ألامي وأحزاني* 
*لذا أتمنى من جميع الأعضاء أن يستمتعوا ويقيموا*  
*عبث كاميرتي في ثنايا البحر على شاطئ رحــيمه.* 


*اترككم مع الصـــــــــــور*  
*اول الصور بطريق الى البحــــر..* 
** 

[img]http://www.alnassrah.org/viewimages/0631f5a2cc.jpg[/img] 

اول لقطه للبحر.. 
 
وكان الجو جدا حلو صحيح بارد شوي بس لطيف كثير.. 
 
 

 
من كثر ماكان البحر حلو وامواجه قويه ماوقفت عن التصوير هههه 
 

 


 

 
وهنــأ بدا الليل .. :weird:  
 

راجعه قريبا بتتمه الصور مع العشاء والشوي  :bigsmile:  
والله الله بالردود

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-16-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (11-09-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## فرح

ماشااااء الله
*صوووووور البحر روووووعه* 
*وربي ..*
*آهاااات ياااعمري* 
*تسلم الانااامل الحلوووه* 
*يعطيك العااافيه* 
*ننتظر التكمله بشووووق* 
*موفقه قمر*

----------

آهات حنونه (11-12-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تصوير رائع ..

وبإنتظار التكملة ..

تسلم ايدينك خيتي على المشاركة ..

كل المودة

----------

آهات حنونه (11-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* لقطآات حلوووة*
*وجوو ياين عليه البروووده*
*يسلموو آهات ع التصوير الجمييل*
*وبانتظاار بقية الاجواء ع البحر*
*وخصوصاً في الليل اللطيف*
*يعطيكِ الف عآآفيه*
*تحياااتي*

----------

آهات حنونه (11-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
امواج وهوى وكشخة 

يااااااااي  
وناسة 

عليكم بالعافية  
بانتظار البقية :wink:

----------

آهات حنونه (11-12-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

> ماشااااء الله
> *صوووووور البحر روووووعه* 
> *وربي ..*
> *آهاااات ياااعمري* 
> *تسلم الانااامل الحلوووه* 
> *يعطيك العااافيه* 
> *ننتظر التكمله بشووووق* 
> *موفقه قمر*



اشكر مرورك فرووح
وربي يعافيك

----------


## آهات حنونه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تصوير رائع ..
> 
> وبإنتظار التكملة ..
> 
> تسلم ايدينك خيتي على المشاركة ..
> 
> كل المودة



الله يسلمك أخي
شكرا لمرورك الرائع

----------


## آهات حنونه

> * لقطآات حلوووة*
> *وجوو ياين عليه البروووده*
> *يسلموو آهات ع التصوير الجمييل*
> *وبانتظاار بقية الاجواء ع البحر*
> *وخصوصاً في الليل اللطيف*
> *يعطيكِ الف عآآفيه*
> *تحياااتي*



الله يعافيك شذوويا
سعدة بتواجدك

----------


## آهات حنونه

> الله حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> امواج وهوى وكشخة 
> 
> يااااااااي  
> وناسة 
> 
> عليكم بالعافية  
> بانتظار البقية



الله يعافيك عفاف
سعدة بتواجدك الطيب

----------


## آهات حنونه

*عدة ببقية الصور..*

*لقطه للبحر باليل ..*

**

*وبعدها رحنا لجة الالعاب..*

**

*وقررنا نلعب ويا الجهال ^_^*

*وكانت النتيجه..*

**


*وبعد العب والتعب اجا وقت العشاء والشوي ..*
*بدايه اشعال النار* 

**

*وبعدها بادا الشوي ع اصوله هههه*

*كم لقظه ع السريع لاني اخدت كم تهزيئه وقتها*

**


**


**

**

*والنتيجه النهائيه ..ها الصحن بس لسى ما اكتمل ههه*

**

*طبعا ماقدرت اصور العشاء كامل لان صار هجوم قوي من الجوع* 

*تحياتي لكم*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-16-2010)

----------


## أمينه

رحلة جميله وأمواج  رائعه 

عليكم بالعافيه

----------

آهات حنونه (11-13-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*وهل هنـــــــآآك جمآل كجمـــــآآل البحر ..!!*

*بحرُ عميق .. وأموآآج متلآطمة* 
*وكأنهآآ تحـــــآآكينآ وتصغي لكلآمنـــــــآآ* 
*وتسمع شكوآآنـــــــــآ* 

*غــــآليتي ..* 
***آهــــــــــــــآآت حنونة *** 
*تصوير رآآئع ..وأجوآء ممتعة* 

*سلمت أنـــــآآملك الرآآئعة* 
*ووفقكِ الله لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

آهات حنونه (11-13-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

> رحلة جميله وأمواج رائعه 
> 
> عليكم بالعافيه



شكرا لتواجدك أختي
والله يعافيك

----------


## آهات حنونه

> *وهل هنـــــــآآك جمآل كجمـــــآآل البحر ..!!*
> 
> *بحرُ عميق .. وأموآآج متلآطمة* 
> *وكأنهآآ تحـــــآآكينآ وتصغي لكلآمنـــــــآآ* 
> *وتسمع شكوآآنـــــــــآ* 
> 
> *غــــآليتي ..* 
> ***آهــــــــــــــآآت حنونة *** 
> *تصوير رآآئع ..وأجوآء ممتعة* 
> ...



اشكر مرورك الرائع اختي
والله يعافيك ويسلمك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

فاخرة حقاً...
أدهشني نسيمُ البحر، ورائحةُ الشواء :)

جمالٌ قد تكامل وجههُ بين يديكِ..


سلامٌ لعدستكِ ..

موفقة غالية أبدا..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

